
Microsoft Wants to Take Unused TV Spectrum for Fast Rural Internet - petethomas
http://adage.com/article/digital/microsoft-funds-fast-internet-heartland-bridge-ga/309719/
======
King-Aaron
That comment on there by old mate Bill, generalising that people in the rural
areas of the country must "have one foot in the grave".

To take the words of the aforementioned broadcasting group, that's 'the height
of arrogance.'

"LOL"

